# Electrocution



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wild guess...he did not lock out?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I bet he just checked for power and went to work untill the phote cell turned circuit on. Looks like a cloudy day.. Sad.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I heard that on the news, two more electricians died from Egan Mech Thursday I believe on the freeway construction jobs when somebody ran them over


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I heard that on the news, two more electricians died from Egan Mech Thursday I believe on the freeway construction jobs when somebody ran them over



Saw that on the news the other day. It's been a bad week for Minnesota electricians.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

An apprentice died here the other day, it can happen to anyone, and it kills. None of us should get complacent.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> An apprentice died here the other day, it can happen to anyone, and it kills. None of us should get complacent.


Be safe everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> An apprentice died here the other day, it can happen to anyone, and it kills. None of us should get complacent.


It DOES happen to everyone.


That wasn't nice...I take it back. Sorry.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Let's face it... We are in an occupation in which a majority of the time we are just one stupid move away from disability or death. In the 35 years I've been in the field, I have lost more good friends than I would care to mention. My condolences to the family and friends of all these. Kaboler, a lot of us open our mouths before engaging our brains.... I feel sorry for you if this was NOT one of those times.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

No one has died yet in the trade that I've known, must be a horrible feeling.

I'm always trying to be careful and aware of how someone can get shocked/killed. We have this guy at work who's always saying 'it's only 120v' or 'stop being a panzy it's 120v' or 'it's not live once you disconnect the black wire'. Same guy changed a 347v High bay light live when the place was completely empty and easy access to the panel. 

It's hard enough trying to work safe without having idiots around you doing things they don't have to.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

To All--
My apologies for the rants... Sometimes these things kinda "hit home". Again, my condolences to the families and friends of these men. Y'all have a good night and be careful out there...
-- Jim


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe just tip your hat instead of giving him a tip of your hat. :jester:


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

Wonder what caused the accident? maybe a skipped step in safety?


----------



## jackson26 (Dec 28, 2011)

I heard that news, it's really sad. It can happen to anyone. So be careful and safe. I was looking for crucial information on this topic.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Condolenses

one can't be too careful out there

since i've taken on the son as apprentice, i've changed a lot of my bad habits , and try to lead by example

the problem is, so much of the construction world only subscribes to safety when confronted 

not as doctrine....

~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sad to hear when things like that happen.

My son told me the other day that he was helping his older brother install a receptacle in the basement. He said he was "electrocuted" while splicing in a box. 
It seems he got in-between the neutral on a MWBC and couldn't let go. 
After I explained what happened, I chewed his ass up one side and down the other. Then I called my oldest son and did some more chewing. 

I had no idea he needed the work done. They didn't want to bother me for such a simple DIY item. They had followed all the advice they found online.

I love my sons, but by god they don't think things thru sometimes. And they aren't kids, they are in their 30's. One son drives a rig & the other is a rigger.

A simple DIY project can kill a person in a heart beat.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> They had followed all the advice they found online.


 
grand.....just _friggin' _grand......~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> grand.....just friggin' grand......~CS~


My younger son was working for a Demo co down near Chicago a few years ago. The owner didn't want to pay for an electrician to cut the service to the building. So he bullied my son to cut it while "safely" standing inside the bucket to a payloader.
After he cut it at the building, they had to cut it again at the pole.
As my son was telling me that story, he stated he hadn't seen me turn so Fn red in many years. I was so mad I swear I could have knocked his teeth out right there and then. 

Next time it happened my son took my advice, he walked.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Next time it happened my son took my advice, he walked.


 We ALL have this option if we feel unsafe. Those who say, Well I got a family to feed, How are going to feed them if you are DEAD.
If EVERYONE had that attitude and refused unsafe work practices we would be way better off. How they gonna fire the whole crew?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Englishsparky said:


> An apprentice died here the other day, it can happen to anyone, and it kills. None of us should get complacent.


What happened?

These kind of things should be brought up in safety meetings, we had a safety guy that would read us a report on any recent mine or construction fatalities, it seemed like there was one almost every other week and it really would drive the point home. It can happen to anyone.


----------

